# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμή AP Αμπελόκηποι - Νότια

## john70

Καλημέρα ..

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό υπάρχει ενεργο AP (έχει και 3 καλούς πελάτες...) με SSID : AWMN-416-SW . Καλύπτει 180 μοίρες νότια (Απο το Νοσοκομείο Παίδων ως και Τουρκοβούνια -Jason) Βρίσκεται αρκετά ψηλά (ορατό απο πολλά σημεία και εκπέμπεί σε οριζώντια πόλωση . Την ακριβή θέση μου μπορείτε να την βρείτε στην node DB (416) Εαν κάποιος κοντα ή μακρια κάνει scan και με δεί .. θα χαρώ να δω το feedback. Αλλά και εάν κάποις θέλει μπορεί να συνδεθεί (pm ή email για λεπτομέριες και IP)

----------

